# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Σουπιοκόκκαλα προετοιμασία

## Efthimis98

Σήμερα έβαλα και έβρασα μερικά σουπιοκόκκαλα για τα μικρά μου!  :Happy: 
Είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια και πιστεύω να τα πετύχω!
Τα έβρασα για 20 περίπου λεπτά σε νερόξυδο και τα έβαλα στον ήλιο! Ελπίζω να γίνουν!

Πώς θα καταλάβω εάν έχουν στεγνώσει καλά ή περιέχουν υγρασία ακόμη μέσα τους; Το βράδυ εάν δεν στεγνώσουν, να τα αφήσω έξω ή να τα βάλω και στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων; 

Ορίστε μια φωτό, αυτή την στιγμή στεγνώνουν!  :winky: 
Δεν έχουν ωραίο σχήμα , αλλά τι να κάνουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Και περιμένουμε.....  :winky: 
Χαχαχα... τώρα που δεν τα βαράει ο ήλιος στο μπαλκόνι, να τα αφήσω έξω ή να τα βάλω στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων;;;  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Εγω τα ειχα 4 μερες μεσα στο σπιτι!!
Ανοιγεις 2 τρυπες απο κατω απο τις οποιες και θα περασεις σχοινακι να το βαλεις στα κλουβια και το αφοινεις ως εχει θα σταξουν τα νερα και απο κατω!!!
Θα το πιανεις συνεχεια να δεις αν στεγνωσε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμμ.... εγώ τα έχω έξω προς το παρόν που είναι μέρα!  :Happy: 
Το βράδυ λέω να τα βάλω στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων να στεγνώσουν για τα καλά, τι λέτε;

Αυτό με το σχοινί δεν το κατάλαβα... τι εννοείς;

----------


## serafeim

Εγω ανοιγω 2 τρυπες στο σουπιοκοκκαλο και περναω ενα σχοινακι και μετα το δενω στα καγκελα!!!
Δεν το μαγκωνω στο πορτακι με το ελατηριο στις ταιστρες!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα... εννοείς τρόπο στήριξης ...  :winky: 
Οκ... Δεν θα σπάσει όμως αν του ανοίξεις τρύπες, και αν όχι, τότε πώς τις κάνεις;  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

εγω εχω μια ατσαλοπροκα και τρυπαει ανετα  :Happy:  μισο να σου δειξω θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον Ευθυμη δες πως τα βαζω εγω  :Happy: 
μια προς μια  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα... σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Happy: 
Θα το δοκιμάσω!  :winky: _(μόλις στεγνώσουν καλά καλά - ακόμη είναι νότια)_

----------


## COMASCO

και εγω ετσι τα στερεωνω οπως ο σεραφειμ!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή ιδέα ρε παιδιά!!!
Πώς και δεν την σκέφτηκα!  :Happy: 

Τα σουπιοκόκκαλα αρχίζουν και στεγνώνουν στις άκρες!  :Happy:  και βγαίνει το ωραίο γυαλιστερό άσπρο... και αν τα ξύσεις με το νύχι λίγο ξύνονται!
Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχουν στεγνώσει εντελώς!  :Happy: 
Είναι νότια ακόμη στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους!

Αύριο το πρωί θα τα ελέγξω, και θα περάσουν και αύριο την μέρα τους, στον καυτό καλοκαιρινό ήλιο και βλέπουμε!

----------


## panaisompatsos

ασε τα στον ήλιο δυο τρείς ημέρες μέχρι να στεγνώσουν τελείως

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα έχω στον καυτό ήλιο και σήμερα!
Έχουν στεγνώσει στο περισσότερο μέρος τους, αλλά ακόμη είναι νότια προς τις άκρες!  :Happy: 

Πιστεύω να στεγνώσουν σήμερα... αν δεν στεγνώσουν και σήμερα, θα τα βάλω στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και θα ψηθούν τελείως! 
Έτσι δεν θα απομείνει καθόλου υγρασία μέσα τους! Τι λέτε;

ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ : Από ότι πρόσεξα, έχουν ένα μαυριδερό χρώμα πάνω τους. Αλλά όχι πολύ έντονο... δηλαδή άμα το περάσω με το χέρι μου από πάνω γίνεται τρίμματα και μένει ένα άσπρο γυαλιστερό από κάτω! Θα βγάλω και φωτό για να δείτε!
Επίσης μυρίζουν ξύδι και λίγο ψαρίλα... φταίει ότι δεν έχουν στεγνώσει πλήρως ακόμη;;;  :Happy:

----------


## moustakias

Ευθυμη καλήτερα να τα βαλεις στον φούρνο σε χαμηλη θερμοκρασια στο αεροθερμο

----------


## serafeim

το χρωμα απο το ξυδι το περνουν.. καλο ειναι να βαζεις λευκο ξυδι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ τα έβαλα σε κανονικό ξύδι....
Εκείνο το κοκκινωπό!

Πειράζει;;; 
Επειδή δεν ξέρω πολλά σχετικά με την κουζίνα, θα προτιμούσα να τα έβαζα στο μικροκυμάτων και να τελείωνα!
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ζεστό αέρα δεν βγάζει και αυτό;;;  :winky:

----------


## Kanarinis

Σεραφείμ πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου, ευχαριστούμε την εφάρμοσα ήδη. Απλά θέλει λίγο προσοχή για να μην σπάσει στην μέση το σουπιοκόκκαλο με το καρφάκι. Άσε τις προάλλες έβρασα καμιά 15 σουπιοκόκκαλα τα άφησα στον ήλιο να στεγνώσουν 2-3 μέρες, αμ έλα που δεν στέγνωσαν.... και μετά επείδη έπρεπε βιαστικα να φύγω απο το σπίτι τα έβαλα σε μια σακούλα γρήγορα-γρήγορα και επειδή είμαι τόσο "έξυπνος" τα τύλιξα κιόλας στην βιασύνη μου..... την μεθεπόμενη μέρα που τα άνοιξα...είχαν όλα μούχλα....πέταμα κατευθείαν.....

----------


## MAKISV

Τα σουπιοκοκκαλα τα αγοραζετε απο ψαραδικο ας πουμε??? :Confused0013:

----------


## Efthimis98

Για πέταγμα τα έχουν.... αν τους τα ζητήσεις πολύ ευχαρίστως θα στα δώσουν!  :Happy:

----------


## pasxalis

Ναι πας και ζητάς αυτή την εποχή έχουν αρκετά και δεν νομίζω να στα πουλήσουν έλεος τα πέταν έτσι και αλλιός
πάνε μια μέρα και αν δεν έχουν πες να σου κρατήσουν μερικά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ορίστε πως είναι η κατάσταση τους τώρα!  :Happy: 
Τι λέτε.... ;;; Καλά πάνε;;;




Μερικές κοντινές...... δείτε τι εννοώ!

----------


## serafeim

κανει και αυτο το ξυδι απλα μενει καγε πανω.. δεν υπαρχει προβλημα... το μικροκυματων βγαζει μικροκυματα οπως ακριβως λεει και οχι ζεστο αερα... επικινδυνο για εμας...

----------


## Efthimis98

και μία ακόμη! Την ξέχασα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Άρα να μην τα βάλω ε;;;
Τότε στο φούρνο αν είναι! Όχι τίποτα άλλο, απλά να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει υγρασία!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

στους 50 βαθμους για μια ωρα θα ηταν καλα... αλλα και παλι πληρως δεν θα στεγνωσσουν.. αστα και αυριο στον ηλιο..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι οργανικές ενώσεις !!  Δεν έχει τον παραμικρό ζωικό ιστό. Άρα δεν χαλάει !!!  Και απόδειξη αυτού είναι το γεγονός ότι η σουπιά ανήκει στα κεφαλόποδα = χωρίς αίμα. (Γι αυτό είναι και νηστίσιμο φαγητό όπως τα επίσης κεφαλόποδα καλαμάρια και χταπόδια)*
*Το μόνο που θέλει είναι καλό πλύσιμο και στέγνωμα 4-5 μέρες σε φουλ ήλιο !!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα έχω ακόμη έξω... και από ότι φαίνεται θα τα αφήσω!
Να σας ρωτήσω όμως, η μυρωδιά του ξυδιού θα τα ενοχλεί;;;  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

καθολου Ευθυμη!! ολα ενταξει θα ειναι!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σημερινή φωτό!
Πώς πάνε;;; Έχουν στεγνώσει πλήρως, και πιστεύω ότι είναι έτοιμα!  :Happy: 
Παρόλα αυτά, θα τα αφήσω και αύριο για σιγουριά!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

δεν ξερω εσυ ξερεις αν στεγνωσσαν.. τα εβαλες φουρνο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι... εφόσον έχει πολύ ζέστη και ήλιο έξω, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να τα βάλω στον φούρνο!
Έχουν τρεις μέρες έξω... μέρα, νύχτα και πιστεύω πως έχουν στεγνώσει...
Δηλαδή τα πιάνω και βλέπω ότι είναι ξερά-στεγνά και τρίβονται αν τα ξύσω όπως του εμπορίου.. 

Θα τα αφήσω ακόμη αύριο, και μετά τα δοκιμάζω αν είναι! Ο Μόρτης έχει ακόμη ένα έτοιμο του εμπορίου, ο Πίπης θα τα δοκιμάσει πρώτα και βλέπουμε!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να τους αρέσουν!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα ειναι τα κοκκαλα.... πιασε με ενα μαχαιρακι μονο και ξυσε τα μελανια να φυγουν απο πανω για καλο και για κακο!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εντάξει.... δόξα το θεό όλα πήγαν μια χαρά και τα κόκκαλα έχουν στεγνώσει...αύριο η τελευταία μέρα!  :Happy: 
Τα έξυσα Δημήτρη και βγήκε το λευκό χρώμα από πάνω!!! Τέλεια είναι, και είναι και πιο ποιοτικά από ότι του εμπορίου, γιατί μπορείς να διακρίνεις μέχρι και τις γραμμές από την μαλακή πλευρά του οστού!!! Ενώ αντιθέτως, στα σουπιοκόκκαλα του εμπορίου είναι ένα ίσιο πράγμα!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο τρόπος του Σεραφείμ είναι τελικά αποτελεσματικός!  :Happy: 
Δεν πέρασε λεπτό και έτρεξε να το περιεργαστεί!  :winky: 

Ορίστε φωτό από τον τρόπο στήριξης!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία βόλτα στην παραλία.... γεμάτο σουπιοκόκκαλα!
Καμία 20αριά είναι έτοιμα α ετοιμαστούν στην κατσαρόλα!  :winky:  ( μιας και είναι πολλά )
Τα μικρά σπασμένα κομμάτια θα γίνουν σκόνη για διάφορα καλούδια...

Φωτό! Έμεινα άναυδος όταν βρήκα δύο πολύ μεγάλα σουπιοκόκκαλα σε σύγκριση με άλλα...

----------


## olga

Ευθύμη με δουλεύεις? Εσύ τα βρίσκεις έτσι απλά και εγώ εχω βαρεθεί να τρωω σουπιές!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... σου λέω είναι γεμάτη η παραλία!
Δυστυχώς κάποια ήταν πατημένα και ως αποτέλεσμα σπασμένα!  :Happy: 

Ζήτα από τον ψαρά να σου δώσει τα κόκκαλα, τα έχει για πέταμα ούτως ή άλλως...  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Ελα όμως που δεν βρησκω εδω κοντά ψαρά που να εχει... ουτε στην λαική...Θα πρεπει να κατεβω Αθηνα, αλλά απο το το να κατεβω κέντρο προτειμώ να τρωω κάθε βδομαδα σουπιες! χαχα

----------


## kostas0206

Στην παραλια εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλα μπορεις να βρεις και πολυ ωραια ξυλα για πατηθρες(τα λεγομενα γυαλοξυλα).  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποια ξύλα;
Έχεις καμία φωτό ;;;  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

δεν εχω τωρα, αλλα αν παω το απογευμα παραλια, θα αναιβασω. Εμας τουλαχιστον η παραλια μας εχει παρα πολλα ξυλα, τα οποια εχει ξεβρασει η θαλασσα. και σε ωραια σχηματα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτοιμη η νέα παρτίδα σουπιοκόκκαλα!!!  :Happy: 
Βγήκαν πολλά τελικά! Γέμισα ένα κουτί γλυκών .... 



Και τα μικρά κομμάτια έγιναν σκόνη ... για να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε κάποια αυγοτροφή-grit-homemade σπιτικά sticks !!!
Αφαίρεσα το πίσω σκληρό μέρος των μικρών σουπιοκόκκαλων με ένα μαχαίρι ... ( πολύ κουραστική δουλειά, θέλει με λεπτομέρεια γιατί αν το κάνεις λίγο πιο βαθιά, τότε σπάσει στα τέσσερα το σουπιοκόκκαλο ) , όπως απεικονίζεται σε αυτό το video ! - γίνεται συνήθως για τις χελώνες, γιατί το δαγκώνουν από τα πλάγια μέρη, αντιθέτως τα πουλιά ξύνουν και τρώνε το μπροστινό - 




Μετά τα έσπασα στο χέρι για να μην γίνει τελείως σκόνη, αλλά να μείνουν μικρά κομματάκια.
Φωτό :

----------


## lagreco69

Τον τροπο στο video με το μαχαιρι, τον βρισκω λιγο επικινδυνο. καλυτερα θα ειναι να τα κανουμε μικρα κομμματια με το χερι μας και μετα στο multi οπου θα γινονται τελειως σκονη η εαν θελουμε να μεινουν και μικρα κομματακια, το κανουμε σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρησιμοποίησα μαχαίρι για να βγάλω το σκληρό μέρος .... στο μουλτι θα το αφήσουμε με τα σκληρά μέρη.
Και αν ναι, θα μπορούν τα πουλιά να το τρώνε;

----------


## lagreco69

Το σπαμε σε 5 η 6 κομματια και οπως ειναι το πεταμε στο multi. το σκληρο μερος γινεται σκονη και αυτο, Ευθυμη το τσακιζουν! δεν μενει τιποτα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α.... τσαμπα κοπος δηλ. ;
Εσυ το δινεις ετσι απλα η  το αναμειγνυεις;

----------


## lagreco69

Σκετο η μεσα στην αυγοτροφη τους, η μαζι με σπιρουλινα και γυρη η ακομα και μεσα στην ακατεργαστη βρωμη τους, την οποια σπαω λιγο επισης στο multi.

----------


## Efthimis98

> δεν εχω τωρα, αλλα αν παω το απογευμα παραλια, θα αναιβασω. Εμας τουλαχιστον η παραλια μας εχει παρα πολλα ξυλα, τα οποια εχει ξεβρασει η θαλασσα. και σε ωραια σχηματα.


Βρήκα ένα ξύλο και είπα να το πάρω... είναι κατάλληλο Κώστα; Αυτά τα ξεβρασμένο ξύλα εννοείς;;  :winky: 

  


Και μερικά λίγα σουπιοκόκκαλα, έχω αρκετά για δύο πουλάκια αλλά θέλω να βγάλω τον χειμώνα...  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Αυτο μου φενετε κουφιο! Αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι αν δεν το δω απο κοντα δεν μπορω να σου πω.
Αυτα τα ξυλα εννοω αλλα ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση!
Θα ψαξξω μπας και βρω κανενα να σου δειξω!

----------


## kostas0206

Να ευθημη βρηκα ενα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρήκα μερικά πολύ όμορφα!!!  :Happy: 
Δες δύο ... έχω κι άλλα!
Είναι κατάλληλα;

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν ξερω ευθημη!
το χοντρο καλουτσικο μου φαινετε! τα αλλα δεν ξερω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα άλλα είναι για παιχνίδια....  :winky:

----------


## stefos

εξυπνο κολπο ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## YELLOW

Kωστα μην τα μαζευεις ολα απο την παραλια , αφησε και κανενα για εμας οταν ερθουμε ετσι ... :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχαχαχα! 1 εχω παρει μονο, εχω πλατανους, ελιες και ευκαλυπτους και εχω απο εκει ξυλα, προτιμω να ξερω τι ξυλο περνω, παρα να περνω ενα απο τη παραλια.  :winky:

----------

